

Wikipedia Absence Is Noted, but as a Brief Inconvenience - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/19/business/media/wikipedia-protest-noticed-but-some-yawn.html

======
zellyn
I must say I'm quite enjoying these "SOPA protest boring and ineffective"
stories published by media companies.

------
fluxon
Wow - either poorly researched or a bit biased. The article failed to note
that users could bypass the blackout by turning off Javascript in browser, or
with NoScript. Jay Walsh knew about that, and would _very_ likely have
mentioned that to the NYT.

